

A Patent on every app ever made? - millaway
http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/article.aspx?subjectid=52&articleid=20101029_52_E1_CUTLIN261413

======
DanielStraight
Description basically applies to the internet, not just apps. This is just
further proof of what everyone already knows. Software patenting is broken,
and the U.S. patent office grants idiotic software patents.

